# Looking for expats who play tennis, squash, hiking etc in Toluca, Metepec Area



## NilsKP2011 (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking for expats who play tennis, squash, hiking etc in Toluca and Metepec area.


----------



## MegGonzalez (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not very good at tennis but always willing to give it a try. My husband and I are interested in hiking and other outdoor activities. We live in Metepec and are looking to become more active.


----------

